# Media scanner is ignoring MP4 files?



## geeksunny (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just recently switched from the Motorola Droid to the Samsung Charge, and I've been loving it so far. I have a problem, though. Some of my music isn't showing up in any of my music players. To be specific, .mp4 files.

They are not DRM protected, as I ripped them myself, and they were picked up and played without issue on my old Droid.

I've tried and they do not show up in the stock (Google's) music player, SongBird, or WinAmp, which leads me to believe that the "Media Scanner" that runs after every boot and USB mount is the party to blame. Is this a known issue? It has followed with me across a few wipes and flashes, so I'm thinking there might be a cache file on the SD card I might be able to delete and recreate.

For the record, I'm currently running GummyCHARGED GBE 1.0. I just flashed the ODIN image and its still stock from there (meaning I haven't flashed any themes, fixes, or anything else).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

I was having the same issue after upgrading to gbe 1.0. Renamed my music folder and that fixed it.hope that helps.


----------



## geeksunny (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to help me. I renamed my music folder and that prompted a full rescan from the Media Scanner (took a good minute or two to complete) but all three of my music players still don't show any of my .mp4.


----------



## geeksunny (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I figured out the problem... There must not be support for .mp4 out of the box.

I navigated to the files with the file manager and tried to play it with the some of the music players I have installed. Songbird freaks out and gets stuck in a loop trying to play it, and the Google Music player just says "Cannot read file" or something like that. :\


----------

